# Synchro Contact Sierra



## pboeckel (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai plusieurs machines/ iPhone sur le même compte iCloud. Tout baigne avec les synchros. Et là un nouveau MacBook Air sous Sierra. Or sur ce dernier, impossible d'avoir tous les contacts, il en manque 500 sur les 1400. Et surtout je n'ai plus aucun groupe. 

Sur le cloud, donc via Safari, tout est ok, les groupes sont bien là. 

Comment reninitialiser ça proprement pour que cette synchronisation se face ?

J'ai déjà cochée et décocher, 50 fois le compte iCloud/ contact, rien n'y fait 

Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## sdick (6 Décembre 2017)

Hello
J’ai un problème assez similaire: j’ai 2 Macs sous High Sierra, 1 iPhone et 1 iPad sous iOS 11 : sur tous les appareils sauf l’iMac la synchro es contacts marche parfaitement, ils passent sur tous les appareils et sont également visibles sur iCloud en ligne. 

Par contre sur l’iMac il manque pas mal de contacts et je n’ai rien trouvé pour forcer une synchronisation plus efficace. J’ai déconnecté l’iMac de iCloud, viré tous les contacts locaux, puis reconnecté l’iMac à mon compte iCloud mais c’est absolument pareil : une bonne partie des contacts iCloud se chargent automatiquement mais il en manque un certain nombre, sans message d’erreur ni quoique ce soit qui puisse me suggérer une solution... Je suis à court d’idées pour résoudre le pb :-(

Si quelqu’un a déjà rencontré et résolu un pb du genre je suis preneur


----------

